# Fluval Spec V, Planted



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Video Update June 1th 2017


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking good!!!


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice tank! Where did you get the gupps? they look alot like the ones I've bred! it would be cool if they were.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

troutsniffer said:


> Nice tank! Where did you get the gupps? they look alot like the ones I've bred! it would be cool if they were.


Thank you
Yellow snake skin from April , the rest from petsmart
And rainbows are from Noah Pet Arch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicely done Arash.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Nicely done Arash.


Thanks Anthony 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Update


----------

